

Dragdealer JS - fbnt
http://code.ovidiu.ch/dragdealer/
Dragdealer, a drag-based JavaScript component that embraces endless front-end solutions
======
d0m
I really like the demo/tutorial style: \- it shows quickly and easily what the
library can do \- it shows it from really simple example to more complicated
one \- it gives enough details to understand what the option and the code are
doing while not over explaining it since if the user wants to know more he
could go look the documentation.

------
barmstrong
Awesome work - anyone see a list of which browsers are supported?

~~~
skidding
All I've tested on, even IE6.

------
ebtalley
This is impressive, clean interface, well thought out. I'll be keeping this
for future projects.

------
monological
I initially read this as drugdealer

------
twism
Works remarkably well on the iPhone too.

~~~
narcvs
Yes, _remarkaby_ well!

------
roger_purves
In the vertical scroll bar, if you drag a little up and down and at the same
time move the pointer right outside the browser window onto the desktop, you
can still scroll. The behavior seems strange to me, but perhaps it is typical.
(The browser is Safari 5.0 on MacBook with OSX 10.5.8)

------
kyleslattery
Works really nicely on my Droid, well done!

------
code177
Doesn't do anything on Firefox 3.5.3 on OSX :/

~~~
kree10
The red sliders were also not working for me on OS X w/FF 3.6.3 though the
slideshow and canvas mask demos were. Figured I'd try with Chrome and Safari
and the red sliders didn't work there either.

After I reloaded the page in Firefox, they are working on all 3 browsers. Kind
of baffling.

I know how frustrating "doesn't work" is as a bug report but I can't give a
lot of detail since it all works now. When it wasn't working, "dragging" would
just select text on the page. The "draggable" red sliders would not move.

~~~
skidding
If dragging would just select text on the page that means that the script was
has not even initialized. Something was blocking the JavaScript to run at all.

------
fjabre
iPad support!!

~~~
cookiecaper
Why is this exciting? I am pretty sure that iPad should be able to run any web
page that Safari can run, provided the resource requirements are not too high
and the features used are non-experimental (e.g. WebGL).

~~~
qwzybug
It's unusual for web drag-drop stuff to work well on mobile Safari. It takes
care to do it right. E.g., worldoftext is unusable on an iPad (weep!) for drag
related reasons.

